# Young Couple



## sba1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm 24 and my wife is 23. We were just married a little over 6 months ago. We've been dating before for about 6 years.

My wife is afraid we are little more than friends, and I can't completely disagree. I believe we love each other. We are compatible, we love to joke around and be together. She is great... pretty, funny, loving... all the things you'd want in a wife.

We can both picture having a family some day. She would make a great mother. I could see us living in a house with kids taking them to football practice or dance recitals and living the american dream (whatever that is).

I am so scared. We are talking about counseling/separation/divorce/sticking it out.

I want to convince myself that this is just a normal young couple/new marriage problem and that if I believe it can be fixed that it can be fixed.

I don't know what I expect from this forum, but I didn't know what else to do and feel helpless.

Thanks for listening.

~sba1


----------



## YoungMilitarySpouse (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi sba1
Im sorry no one has responded to you yet. I guess thats not helping the situation.
I see exactly what you're saying...my ex and I are divorced but we get along great. Were really good friends and I can talk to him easier than anyone. I like telling him things and spending time with him. And we definately love each other and care. But at the same time, marriage is more. Marriage is part feeling and emotion and part decision. You have to decide that youre going to be committed to this person. Youre going to be a team. Youre going to stick out the hard times. That youre done with other people

So: are you done with other people? can you stick out the hard times with this person?

Doesn't sound like there are any major problems going on, so if anything I would suggest a little time apart. See how your lives are without each other. 

Good luck- hope I helped!


----------

